# Záhrady rodinných domov, predzáhradky a terasy



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

Chcel by som venovat toto vlakno vymene informacii a skusenosti domacich zahradkarov, ci uz majitelov rodinnych domov, bytov s predzahradkou alebo s terasou. Dufam, ze tu vznikne hodnotna debata k vysadbe stromov, zahonov s ovocim zeleninou, starostlivostou o travnik a vsetkym, co k tomu patri. Riesit tu mozme aj drobne stavby ako pergoly, altanky, zahradne domceky...


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

a hned zacnem aj prvou otazkou, kvoli ktorej tento thread zakladam. 
hladam firmu na zalozenie travnika, popripade aj zavlahy pod travnik. nieco ako firma Zakladanie nových trávnikov akurat tito su az zo ziliny. na nete sa da najst toho vela, takze skor by ma zaujimali vase dobre skusenosti. na zahrade budeme potrebovat este zrovnat teren a rozhrabat cca 15m3 cernozeme, ktora je uz na nej navezena.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

zalezi kolko do toho chces dat penazi a ako velmi ta bude stvat ked sa ti to neuchyti

mam susedov co si dali robit profi zahradkarskej firme koberec a su spokojni a taki co nadavaju, casto fakt zalezi ako velmi dobru mas pripravu...kolko dobrej zeminy mas pod tym

ja tym, ze mi bolo jasne ze nebudem mat anglicky travnik lebo 50kilovy pes, tak sme si to robili svojpomocne, pozical som si na jeden den pozemnu frezu, vsetko "zryloval", vybral kamene, zarovnal, posadil travnik a uvalcoval
na zavlahu som mal jednu fajn firmu z ivanky, ale nakoniec ich ani neodporucim, lebo kym mali toho vela, odmietali chodit robit zazimovanie zavlahy, ako prisiel covid hned sa ozvali...proste nejaky customer servis nic moc ked boli vytazeni a zarabali velke peniaze
hlavne jedna rada, ked ti natiahnu zavlahu tak pockaj s travnikom, resp si nechaj riadne udupat zeminu okolo trubiek, inac sa ti to prepadne postupne


----------



## Andy_SK (Jun 9, 2016)

K tejto téme je celkom dobrý český YouTube kanál jedného záhradného architekta, ja to rád počúvam aj keď záhradu vlastne nemám , dajú sa z toho vziať nejaké fajn postrehy:


https://www.youtube.com/c/FleraCz/videos


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

zalozenie travnika nie je zase nejaka raketova veda. tych 15 kubikov nechaj rozvodit random firme s minibagrom, ti to aj pekne uzabuju a vyrovnaju. to je ozaj v pohode.

neviem aky mas velky pozemok, ale kobercovy travnik ked mas zrovnanu plochu (kupis v merkumarkete 2,5m hlinikovu latu) a mas to za vikend hotove, ked je to tak do 200 m2 a ked nebodaj ste traja. my sme s manzelkou dvaja mali vykon cca 100m2 za den a bolo. 

co ale urcite urcite nezabudni ako napisal Bmiro, dobre udusaj zeminu ked das zavlazovanie. ja som to jak na potvoru podcenil pri hlavnom privode a tam mam asi pol centimentrovy pokles. ostastne som udusaval poctivo a tam to nepadlo  

zavlazovanie ktore si tiez dokazes sam navrhnut bez problemov cez web gardeny. tam ti vypluje aj presny rozpis komponentov, zbehnes do hornbachu a mas vybavene. jedine extra investicia co treba asi 10 euro za specialne klieste na HDPE rury, inak je to brnkacka.

alebo ked chces firmu, co ti to urobi, tak tu je link priamo od vyrobcu a oni maju par partitii na odporucanie co beru od nich travu.






Trávnikový koberec - predaj a výroba trávnikov, starostlivosť o trávnik, trávnate koberce


Trávnikový koberec - predaj a výroba trávnikov, starostlivosť o trávnik, trávnate koberce



www.travnikovykoberec.sk





alebo tuto v senci, neviem co ti bude blizsie



Kontakt | greenshop.sk


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

BMiro said:


> zalezi kolko do toho chces dat penazi a ako velmi ta bude stvat ked sa ti to neuchyti


mam na to vycleneny budget 10k, pricom chcem minut co najmenej, aby to ale este nebol total shit. zatial s par CP odhad okolo 3k za upravu terenu a travnik, ak si spravim zavlahu sam (co bude material a mechanizmus dalsich 1.5k) alebo max 6-7k ak by to bola kompletka aj so zavlahou,,, zvysok mam vankus, ktory ale neplanujem minut na tento ucel, ak sa nieco seriozne nedodrbe alebo som sa extremne nesekol v priprave. 

momentalne mam v uzsom vybere jednu firmu s ktorou to uz viac komunikujem, a riesime teraz ci by mi neprisli zrovnat zahradu, nasledne by som si spravil zavlahu (planujem si na den pozicat nieco taketo Fréza pôdna rýhovacia Lumag GF800 ) a nasledne by prisli zalozit travnik. dal by som im spravit aj zavlahu, ale ze toho maju teraz tak vela, ze prijmaju iba vacsie pozemky... alebo to dam spravit nejakej profi zavlahovej firme, to este uvidim.



BMiro said:


> hlavne jedna rada, ked ti natiahnu zavlahu tak pockaj s travnikom, resp si nechaj riadne udupat zeminu okolo trubiek, inac sa ti to prepadne postupne


presne na toto si aj chcem dat pozor, lebo sa to stalo susedovi, co si zakladal svojpomocne travnik minuly rok a teraz je zhora pekne vidno, kadial tahal zavlahu...

este teda doplnujuca otazka, ci *mate niekto dobre skusenosti so zavlaharskymi firmami a akymi, a popripade aku znacku zavlahy pouzivate*... co som si zatial studoval, tak vacsina profi firiem dava hunter alebo rainbird. ja som povodne planoval este gardenu, akurat ma prekvapilo, ze vacsina ponuka iba tie dve firmy. z nich sa mi zatial viac pozdava rainbird, tak toto este musim nastudovat, ci uz si to budem robit svojpomocne alebo dam firme... 



Andy_SK said:


> K tejto téme je celkom dobrý český YouTube kanál jedného záhradného architekta, ja to rád počúvam aj keď záhradu vlastne nemám , dajú sa z toho vziať nejaké fajn postrehy:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/FleraCz/videos


diky, to urcite prekutrem. 



aquila said:


> zalozenie travnika nie je zase nejaka raketova veda. tych 15 kubikov nechaj rozvodit random firme s minibagrom, ti to aj pekne uzabuju a vyrovnaju. to je ozaj v pohode.
> 
> neviem aky mas velky pozemok, ale kobercovy travnik ked mas zrovnanu plochu (kupis v merkumarkete 2,5m hlinikovu latu) a mas to za vikend hotove, ked je to tak do 200 m2 a ked nebodaj ste traja. my sme s manzelkou dvaja mali vykon cca 100m2 za den a bolo.
> 
> ...


my mame trosku problem s pristupom s bagrom na zadnu zahradu, kde mame v najuzsom mieste iba 800mm priechod. minibager existuje dokonca aj co by presiel, len neviem nakolko take prditko este vobec pomoze a ci to radsej nezrovnat rucne. u nas sa ten svah trochu zvazuje, od konca pozemku po dom mozno 20cm rozdiel a to by som chcel dat aspon do roviny, ked uz nie vyspadovat opacne a do toho sa mi velmi bez laseru a skusenosti popripade so skills na spagatovy grid nechce, trosku sa obavam, ze by som nebol uplne spokojny s vysledkom a iba by som kopec nervov minul. 

ak by sme mali viacmenej zrovnany teren, tak by som sa do toho celeho aj odvazil sam pustit, ale hlavne ta nerovnost ma trosku odradza...

a planujeme iba siaty travnik, povodne sme chceli siaty za dom, na ktorom sa bude dat aj behat a v buducnosti aj psa mat a dopredu pred vstup manzelka chcela koberec na taky skor okrasny. celkom nas presvedcil jeden argument, ze siaty, ak ma kvalitne podlozie vie byt aj rovnako fesi ako koberec, ak sa pravidelne kosi a casto byva siaty aj odolnejsi. takze nakoniec asi dame vsade siaty, a ak by sme neboli spokojni tak dopredu vzdy mozme o rok-dva hodit koberec. tam nejde o velku plochu, kde bude cisto trava, takze cenovo je to asi aj jedno.

a gardenu mam uz aj nacenenu/napolozkovanu, akurat sme si poprehadzovali par veci na zahrade, takze este to budem musiet cele prekonfigurovat, ale najskor by som chcel pocut nejake nazory, ci si dat gardenu, rainbird alebo huntera...

dakujem vsetkym zatial za rady.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

ja mam zavlahu hunter a som max spokojny, pride mi to odolne, uz som po namontovani rok na to upravoval terasu a s tymi tryskami vseljak majstri hybali aby sa zmestili a vsetko funguje ako ma  o gardene vsade pocuvam ze je to "na take domace hranie"
ja som mal z gardeny par zahradnych doplnkov a popravde, po roku dvoch intenzivneho pouzivania sa mi zacali kazit, ale zas netvrdim ze ti to iste spravi zavlaha...na rurkach sa ti nema co pokazit, skor by som si dal pozor na kvalitne ventily a trysky

a hlavne, daj si napocitat dobre cerpadlo a pocet okruhov, aby ti to utiahlo...neviem ci mas kopanu, alebo vrtanu studnu, ale zmeraj si kolko mas vody v tom najhorucejsom lete po par tyzdnoch bez dazda...to ti da dobry benchmark
ja som musel cerpadlo posunut celkom ku dnu kopanej studne, lebo v tych suchych letach som mal pomenej vody na celu zahradu a nechcelo sa mi rozdelovat jednotlive vetvy po hodinach

siaty travnik vydrzi vela, ale nie vsetko...neviem akeho psa mas, ci planujes, ale priprav sa ze pes ti ten travnik proste znici, moj ma talent a akoby pocul tlak vody v trubkach zavlahy a vzdy pekne vie trafit trubku zakopanu v zemi...takze sa priprav na rucne opravy tak ci tak

ja som sa s tym zmieril ze nemam rovny anglicky travnik, najviac sa mi aj tak pozemok prepadol pri jednej trativodovej nadrzi ci ako to nazvat
opravovat sa mi to zatial nechce, kosit sa ta zahrada da a ked to pokosim, vyzera to ok....nechcem byt otrokom travnika, staci ze zas zacina sezona a musim to kosit aspon raz tyzdenne, ideal by bol 2x

od jari do jesene si mozem vytiahnut lehatko pod strom tak ci tak, ci to je dokonalo rovne ci nie...a aspon ma nestve ked mi to pes niekde donici, ako by ma stvalo ak by som mal dokonaly travnik


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

hunter az tak nastudovany nemam, ale na rainbird som prave pocul, ze by mal mat kvalitne trysky (seria 5000). tiez mam okolo domu dost gardena veci uz nakupenych, zatial ale nie tak dlho, aby som mohol hodnotit kazivost.

na travnik planujem robota, vsetky repetitivne roboty okolo domu sa snazim automatizovat a radsej sa potom budem viac venovat nejakym tvorivym...

a psa zatial nemame, planujeme asi najskor bigla, ale este sa na tom domova rada uplne nezhodla, len preto nechcem velmi koberec, lebo to stoji uz nieco, tak ak ma nieco rozhrabat, radsej siaty.

studnu mame kopanu o priemere 1m a okolo 4m som tam vodny stlpec mal vzdy. preventivne si planujem spravit radsej viac okruhov a ak bude zdroj dost vydatny, tak ich potom pustim aj 2 naraz, ak by voda chybala, tak to uz aspon bez kopania iba preprogramujem na viac casov.

a cerpadlo som od gardeny mal uz vybrate, ale teraz teda mozno vsetko nanovo povyberam od ineho vyrobcu. 

btw treba na zazimovanie volavat firmu? ja som dufal, ze iba pootvaram vsetky ventily a kompresorom prefuknem system... ci je okolo toho nejaka zlozitejsia magia?


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

ono to treba napocitat, aky vytlak ma cerpadlo (musis brat do uvahy, ze ho budes mat ponorene povedzme 3m pod hladinou a kolko litrov za sekundu ti dokaze dodat, aby ti vobec 2 vetvy utiahlo...neviem ako velky mas pozemok, ja to mam rozdelene na 4 vetvy, 2 velke a 2 male a je to tak akurat  aspon som nemusel kupovat cerpadlo ako mi vsetci tlacili nejake super za 800, dal som tam lacnejsie slovenske gude cerpadlo a funguje bez problemov 
ale ako vravim, ten vodny stlpec si premeraj fakt niekedy v juli/auguste po par tyzdnoch sucha....mne napr klesol vodny stlpec, ako zacali susedia kopat studne, tak este aj na to pozor  

robota som chcel aj ja, ale potom mi doslo ze by som musel tahat kable, nemam to uplnu rovinu, tak som sa na to vykaslal...ak bude robot na urovni, ze mu dam len par majacikov kam nema ist a zvysok bude ako vysavac vediet odrazit sa od prekazky a nebude potrebovat signalny kabel a nebude to stat 2000e, tak do toho pojdem  zatial to mam aspon take fitko


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

BMiro said:


> ono to treba napocitat, aky vytlak ma cerpadlo (musis brat do uvahy, ze ho budes mat ponorene povedzme 3m pod hladinou a kolko litrov za sekundu ti dokaze dodat, aby ti vobec 2 vetvy utiahlo...


hej, vsak preto som prave pisal, ze radsej tam dam aj viac vetiev. ak by nebol problem s vodou, tak zapnut dve vetvy aby isli naraz viem vzdy, a ak by bolo vody malo, tak ich jednoducho preprogramujem, aby isli v inych casoch. ak by som tu cast zahrady mal iba na jednej vetve, tak si uz nepomozem.


BMiro said:


> robota som chcel aj ja, ale potom mi doslo ze by som musel tahat kable, nemam to uplnu rovinu, tak som sa na to vykaslal...ak bude robot na urovni, ze mu dam len par majacikov kam nema ist a zvysok bude ako vysavac vediet odrazit sa od prekazky a nebude potrebovat signalny kabel a nebude to stat 2000e, tak do toho pojdem  zatial to mam aspon take fitko


na taky som presne aj ja cakal a tento rok (az niekedy v polke leta) sa aj dockam.  predstavujem ti segway Navimow
netreba odporovy kabel po obvode, chodi podla GPS, ma bumper a ultrasonicky senzor (za priplatok) na rozpoznavanie prekazok, komunikuje v najzakladnejsom modeli cez wifi a vo vyssich radach ma 4G, pricom potom mas aj anti-theft funkcionalitu. cenovo by mal zacinat na 1199e, co na travnik do 500m2 staci, akurat u tych vyssich rad mas spominane 4G popripade uz v zakladnom baleni ultrasonicky senzor. ceny na EU trhu sa mozu samozrejme lisit.



> Segway has four models of the Navimow starting with the H500E, which can be used on a lawn up to 500 square meters, or about 5400 square feet in area, and is priced at €1199, or about $1,425.
> The Navimow H800, priced at €1499 ( about $1,781), is designed for lawns of up to 800 square meters (about 8,600 square feet); the H1500E can tackle lawns of 1,500 square meters (roughly 16,145 feet) and costs €1999 ($2,375); and the H3000E can mow lawns up to 3000 square meters (about 33,000 square feet) with a price tag of €2499 (or $2,969).


pockam si v lete na prve recenzie, ale vkladam do neho velke nadeje. je tam dost pokrocilych technologii prebratych z robotickych vysavacov a ak to bude naozaj fungovat ako ma, tak to bude generacny skok oproti terajsim hlupym kosackam, co iba random chodia kym nenarazia na odporovy drot, niektore plochy prejdu aj 5x a niektore snad aspon raz. tento chodi v pravidelnych riadkoch. cena ak naozaj bude 1200e a nie s europskou prirazkou 2000, tak mi to pride dost vpohode investicia a so segway produktom mam uz dobru skusenost, takze dufam, ze ma nesklamu. 

tu je nejake porovnanie tych modelov:


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

tak to sa mi velmi paci  som zvedavy na recenzie a potom ci to zvladne aj moj krivy hrbolaty travnik  ak ano, tak idem do toho...akurat este premyslam ako to zvladne psie hovna po zahrade obcas 
presne na taketo nieco som cakal


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

marish said:


> hunter az tak nastudovany nemam, ale na rainbird som prave pocul, ze by mal mat kvalitne trysky (seria 5000). tiez mam okolo domu dost gardena veci uz nakupenych, zatial ale nie tak dlho, aby som mohol hodnotit kazivost.


potom mozno odporucam zbehnut ku letisku do prorain.






Závlahy ProRain - automatické závlahové systémy a záhradná technika


Závlahy ProRain - automatický zavlažovací systém a záhradná technika značiek RainBird a iných. Návrh a inštalácia závlahy.




www.prorain.sk





s nimi mam tiez dobre skusenosti, kedze som od nich nejake veci bral. poradia, maju aj patricne naradie na pozicanie, takze OK.

rain bird veci su dost bytelne a ozaj mas viac moznosti, lebo pri gardene je dost limitujuce, ze tych postrekovacov maju dost malo, a ked sa chces s tym vyhrat tak narazis na limity. gardena je cca pouzitelna na mensiu zahradu a idealne nie moc clenitu.

co je pri rain bird horsie, ze je to pracnejsie. gardena ma oza super vyhodu v tom ich zacvakavacom syssteme. pri rainbird som sa trosku natrapil, ale zase ako hovorim, najma v jednej casti zahrady, kde to mame clenite bola velka vyhoda mat rozne trysky, resp rozne dostrely .. pri gardene som pracne zhanal stare trysky s mensim dostrelom.

co sa kosenia tyka, ja to beriem ako velky relax. jedine co som urobil pred asi dvomi rokmi, ze mam bezdrotovu sekacku, lebo sa mi nechcelo prehadzovat kabel.



marish said:


> celkom nas presvedcil jeden argument, ze siaty, ak ma kvalitne podlozie vie byt aj rovnako fesi ako koberec, ak sa pravidelne kosi a casto byva siaty aj odolnejsi.


z vlastnej skusesnoti ti poviem, ze to tak neni. mozes sa starat jak debil, kosit, vertikulovat, hnojit upravovat, menit podklad. nedostanes na uroven kobercoveho. len ta to bude frustrovat, kolko casu s tym zabijes a vysledok neni uplne idealny az to vzdas 

a to aj ked doslova minies na 100m2 travnika semena ako na 400m2 , nepomoze nic. plus fakt ak chcete pred domom pekny travnik, napr do tych 100m2, tak to mas dve, dve a pol palety to mas za doobedie "vysadene", a je to ozaj neporovnatelne oproti siatemu ..


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

aquila said:


> potom mozno odporucam zbehnut ku letisku do prorain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super vdaka, to su velmi uzitocne info... gardena sa mi tiez pacila, ze ma vsetko take neat, nevyzeraju ovladacie jednotky tak utilitarne, ale tak ta variabilita trysiek je o dost podstatnejsi parameter. a uz som zistil, ze sa rainbird da implementovat do home assistanta, takze nie je o com.


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

Andy_SK said:


> K tejto téme je celkom dobrý český YouTube kanál jedného záhradného architekta, ja to rád počúvam aj keď záhradu vlastne nemám , dajú sa z toho vziať nejaké fajn postrehy:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/FleraCz/videos


zacal som toto pozerat a fakt super tip... na tych zahradach je ale ozaj vidno, ze ich robi skuseny architekt a materialovo aj rastlinami ale potom aj cenovkou niekde uplne inde. to je rozmyslanim (logicky) o 10 levelov vyssie, ako sme momentalne my, ale napozerame si ten kanal a dufam, ze sa dokazeme aspon o level dva vysvihnut od terajsieho rozhladu.

interiery a dispozicie mne osobne nerobia problem, ale presne tej zahrady som sa trochu bal, lebo s tym nemam ziadne skusenosti a prax, neviem ktora rastlina kde bude dobre rast, s ktorou bude vychadzat... co bude vyzerat dobre ako celok a nie iba ako vacsina beznych zahrad, kde su prave uhly, 90% plochy travnik a potom velmi prvoplanovo hodena nejaka okrasna "skalka".

napriklad prve video, co som otvoril, tak uplne krasny priestor, aj ked dost prehadzany oproti beznej predstave o peknej zahrade:


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

tato zahrada je pre mna uz moc preplacana. moze to vyzerat na prvy pohlad pekne, ale to uz je na seriozneho zahracnika, alebo niekoho, kto v tom ma pasiu. toto ti vydrzi tak jeden rok ako tak OK, ale potom to chce uz seriozne zasahy. aj ked je to urcite super pre firmu  to iste bazen, svagrovci tiez maju pri bazene resp mali pri bazene pekne rastlinky, ale tak ti to dodrbe bazen resp filtraciu, ze to islo proste prec .. 

ale tak kazdemu sa paci nieco ine a me ine financne moznosti  najma fakt kopu ludi mysli, ze tieto zahrady su bezudrzbove .. no nie su  skor naopak  

este k tomu travniku, ten kobercovy je ozaj lepsi aj z dovodu pomer cena/vykon, ak si to nasadis sam. lebo tien siety mas len rozlozenu snahu na dlhsie obdobie. tu obetujes jeden vikend a mas pokoj a v podstate temer hotovy travnik uplne inej urovne. cize ked si zaratas cas co potrebujes na zveladenie siateho, vzdy ti kobercovy vyjde lepsie


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

hej, je mi jasne, ze ak tam tie trvalky nemaju umele, tak je to kopec roboty... aj na toto filmovanie to isto museli den cistit. 
preto chcem nejaky kompromis medzi.

dik za info ohladom toho travniku, tak asi ten predok predsalen dame koberec.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

tu sa len pridam ku aquilovi....zahradu si planuj tak, aby si z nej mal vela uzitku a malo udrzby  lebo aj to malo udrzby bude dost a sice to je fajn mentalny relax, obcas sa ti do toho proste nechce


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

BMiro said:


> zahradu si planuj tak, aby si z nej mal vela uzitku a malo udrzby


to je kredo mojho zivota 
preto mam v dome momentalne 3 robotov (kuchynskeho medzi nich neratam  ) a ten navimow je planovany ako dalsi.


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

marish said:


> dik za info ohladom toho travniku, tak asi ten predok predsalen dame koberec.


uvidis, ze dopadnes jak ja. doslova dekadu som si piplal siaty travnicek, kosil jak debil aj par krat do tyzdna, mam vertikulator s roznymi nozmi, skusal som aj vretenovu kosacku, a potom bum som teda skusil kobercovy travnik a som si povedal, ze poslednyh 20 rokov som bol tvrdohlavy blb, ktory si mohol ulahcit robotu 

teraz som to dohnal tak, ze ked som prerabal zavlazovanie, tak som aj ten kobercovy na tu sirku cca 40cm vyrazal, vykopal a objednal som si pol palety kobercoveho aby som sa s tym netrapil  takze hej, vrelo odporucam


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

aquila said:


> uvidis, ze dopadnes jak ja. doslova dekadu som si piplal siaty travnicek, kosil jak debil aj par krat do tyzdna, mam vertikulator s roznymi nozmi, skusal som aj vretenovu kosacku, a potom bum som teda skusil kobercovy travnik a som si povedal, ze poslednyh 20 rokov som bol tvrdohlavy blb, ktory si mohol ulahcit robotu
> 
> teraz som to dohnal tak, ze ked som prerabal zavlazovanie, tak som aj ten kobercovy na tu sirku cca 40cm vyrazal, vykopal a objednal som si pol palety kobercoveho aby som sa s tym netrapil  takze hej, vrelo odporucam


normalne si ma namotal, ze ak raz budem prerabat travnik, ked sa pes poberie na vecny odpocinok, tak si to dam zarovnat a polozit koberec


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

aquila said:


> u mna rovnaka volba ako Hofer/Lidl vs. Makita pri naradi pre moju potrebu.


posledne ma parkside velmi sklamal a doplatil som presne na tu filozofiu "vsak na hobby pouzitie staci". kupil som od nich aku tlakovy postrekovac, ktory mi jeden den vpohode fungoval. potom asi o tyzden som znovu potreboval este prestriekat burinu... namiesam si do postrekovaca roztok, poctivo oblepim ploty k susedom maliarskou foliou, nech im tam neprestrekne ani kvapka, vonku 30C,ale obleciem sa do protichemickeho obleku ako keby idem prave vymienat regulacne tyce, zapnem postrekovac a po 2 metroch sa vypne. zapnem vypnem, vypnem zapnem... baterku vyberiem zasuniem, skusim inu baterku, pockal som aj 15min, ci to nie je tepelna poistka, rozsroboval som celu tu elektronicku cast, poodpajal kabliky vnutri a znovu pozapajal... nic. mal som pol dna volno a potreboval to postriekat, hlavne ked som 2h pripravou uz zabil kvoli 20minutam striekania, tak som skocil do auta a v hornbachu kupil manualny postrekovac, vsetko prelial a manualne za pol hodku postriekal. potom vsetko cistim a z haluze skusuim switchnut na parkside vypinac a mrdka plastova popreklinana zacne pumpovat.
povodne som rozmyslal, ci mi to vobec treba kupovat a ci si to niekde nepoziciam, hlavne nech nemam velku rarohu v sklade, co zabera miesto. skoncil som s dvoma rarohami...


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

marish said:


> posledne ma parkside velmi sklamal a doplatil som presne na tu filozofiu "vsak na hobby pouzitie staci". kupil som od nich aku tlakovy postrekovac, ktory mi jeden den vpohode fungoval. potom asi o tyzden som znovu potreboval este prestriekat burinu... namiesam si do postrekovaca roztok, poctivo oblepim ploty k susedom maliarskou foliou, nech im tam neprestrekne ani kvapka, vonku 30C,ale obleciem sa do protichemickeho obleku ako keby idem prave vymienat radonove tyce, zapnem postrekovac a po 2 metroch sa vypne. zapnem vypnem, vypnem zapnem... baterku vyberiem zasuniem, skusim inu baterku, pockal som aj 15min, ci to nie je tepelna poistka, rozsroboval som celu tu elektronicku cast, poodpajal kabliky vnutri a znovu pozapajal... nic. mal som pol dna volno a potreboval to postriekat, hlavne ked som 2h pripravou uz zabil kvoli 20minutam striekania, tak som skocil do auta a v hornbachu kupil manualny postrekovac, vsetko prelial a manualne za pol hodku postriekal. potom vsetko cistim a z haluze skusuim switchnut na parkside vypinac a mrdka plastova popreklinana zacne pumpovat.
> povodne som rozmyslal, ci mi to vobec treba kupovat a ci si to niekde nepoziciam, hlavne nech nemam velku rarohu v sklade, co zabera miesto. skoncil som s dvoma rarohami...


takto som si radsej pozical velky manualny postrekovac a zbavil sa buriny roundupom akurat bez chemickeho obleku, tak si vravim ze ked sa prejavila rakovina u chlapika co tym striekal 20 rokov, tak snad jeden postrek za zivot ma nezabije


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

BMiro said:


> takto som si radsej pozical velky manualny postrekovac a zbavil sa buriny roundupom akurat bez chemickeho obleku, tak si vravim ze ked sa prejavila rakovina u chlapika co tym striekal 20 rokov, tak snad jeden postrek za zivot ma nezabije


urcite nie, ja som skor na tieto chemicke veci dost monk, tak som si povedal, ze jeden oblek za 6e, ffp3 rusko ma nezabije minut.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

marish said:


> urcite nie, ja som skor na tieto chemicke veci dost monk, tak som si povedal, ze jeden oblek za 6e, ffp3 rusko ma nezabije minut.


ono ja som si to hlavne hovoril az po tom  kedze predtym som ani netusil co to mam, kolega mi dal postrek ze na tu mas...a az rok ci dva po tom co som to striekal sa rozbehla ta kauza a som si tak uvedomil, ze co som to mal bol roundup


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

BMiro said:


> ono ja som si to hlavne hovoril az po tom  kedze predtym som ani netusil co to mam, kolega mi dal postrek ze na tu mas...a az rok ci dva po tom co som to striekal sa rozbehla ta kauza a som si tak uvedomil, ze co som to mal bol roundup


vidis, ja o nijakej kauze ani neviem, iba som to bral ako mne neznamu chemikaliu, tak preventivne som sa nahodil do protichemickeho.


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

roundup je smakota, v 90tych rokoch to bolo hrozne popularne aj na slovensku. doslova sa to vylievalo v kybloch kade tade,lebo to bolo ozaj ucinne. ucinejsie bolo tu burinu len preliat betonom, a vlastne ani to nebolo take ucinne 

dokonca ked sme uz pri tych zahradach a travnikoch, tak este 20 rokov dozadu sa kobercovy travnik zakladal, ze stary postriekali roundupom, nechali asi tyzden ci dva a potom to len zoskrabali a dali kobercovi  roundup bol sialene popularny


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

u mna sa prave teraz vyrovnava teren, spaleny prales po roundupe je vytrhany a plnia mi nim a kamenmi 9cbm kontajner...

posielam jednu ilustracnu momentku


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

marish said:


> mozes sa kludne pochvalit v novom zahradkarskom vlakne, ja neviem ci stihnem tohtorocne farmarske obdobie, kedze zahrada je "in progress" a vyvysene zahony si chcem spravit sam... manzelka mi v tom moc neveri, ale mam od nej do aprila 2023 cas, kym pojde kupit alebo da vyrobit nejake genericke. ja mam plan a odhodlanie, s casom je to trosku horsie, ale toto vitazstvo jej nehodlam darovat.


tak ja som objednaval vyvysene zahony, lebo je s tym dost roboty a drevo nie je moc lacne, takze nakoniec som objednal za cca 150e 2x1m hrantik, na vysku ma myslim 80cm s foliou vo vnutri, drevo opracovane, nalakovane, nafarbene farbou ktoru som si vybral a usetril som si dni nervov pri com by som odhadom usetril mozno 30-40e  

ale ak to chces ako mentalny relax, len do toho a potom sem daj fotky  ja som tak minuly rok robil ako mentalny relax chodnicek z naslapnych kamenov

inac jahody som kupil obycajne planty v hornbachu a rodia jak besne, uz som ich raz potreboval prestrihat jak sa rozrastli, dal som aj lesne, ale tie obycajne su uplne super...a fakt ze aj v novembri by este boli jahody byt viac slnka, lebo zelene zarodene su, len nedozreju


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

BMiro said:


> tak ja som objednaval vyvysene zahony, lebo je s tym dost roboty a drevo nie je moc lacne, takze nakoniec som objednal za cca 150e 2x1m hrantik, na vysku ma myslim 80cm s foliou vo vnutri, drevo opracovane, nalakovane, nafarbene farbou ktoru som si vybral a usetril som si dni nervov pri com by som odhadom usetril mozno 30-40e
> 
> ale ak to chces ako mentalny relax, len do toho a potom sem daj fotky  ja som tak minuly rok robil ako mentalny relax chodnicek z naslapnych kamenov
> 
> inac jahody som kupil obycajne planty v hornbachu a rodia jak besne, uz som ich raz potreboval prestrihat jak sa rozrastli, dal som aj lesne, ale tie obycajne su uplne super...a fakt ze aj v novembri by este boli jahody byt viac slnka, lebo zelene zarodene su, len nedozreju


tak daj tip, kde si kupoval, mozno nakoniec sa necham manzelkou ukecat. o usetrenie nejde, kludne to moze dopadnut, ze ma vlastnorucne vyrobene vyjdu viac, ako kupovane, skor ten mentalny relax. ale mozno si zvolim na zrelaxovanie aj iny projekt, na novom dome aspon nie je ten problem, ze by som nemal do coho pichnut.


----------



## kfn77 (Mar 16, 2017)

tiez by ma zaujimalo co to bolo za hranty, 150e vlastne neznie vobec zle na ten rozmer, ak vyzeraju nejak normalne.


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

a neni su to tie z terasovych dosak ? lebo jeden znamy sa na tom tak ofajal, ze to bolo z tych cca 2,6mm drazkovanych terasovych dosak a to teda pri 80cm ten napor hliny moc nedrzi ked hrozne prsalo.

v tomto idealne brat zahony zo 4cm fosni. nicmenej, tiez myslim, ze ta cena je OK, lebo teraz drevo doslova explodovalo


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

dam to teda aj sem, pozeram historiu, bolo to 170e
ta 2m dlha cast je este v strede spevnena stvorcovym hranolom zvnutra

maju 3 roky a drzia uplne bez problemov, som s nimi max spokojny..aj s opracovanim dreva, nehnije


----------



## KLEPETO (Oct 17, 2009)

Toto vlákno mi nejak uniklo, to bude tým, že som antizáhradník. @Wizzard


metelesku blesku said:


> Na to sú traktorové kosačky. Posadíš sa a namiesto tlačenia železa sa na ňom vozíš. Ako Forest.


Tak aj to je riešenie, keď ťa baví voziť sa na kosačke. Ja by som volil predsa len tú autonómnu robotickú a kukal vyvalený z lehátka pod slnečníkom ako jej to ide a cucal slamkou aperolsprizt.


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

BMiro said:


> dam to teda aj sem, pozeram historiu, bolo to 170e
> ta 2m dlha cast je este v strede spevnena stvorcovym hranolom zvnutra
> 
> maju 3 roky a drzia uplne bez problemov, som s nimi max spokojny..aj s opracovanim dreva, nehnije


tak pred tromi rokmi 170 euro za drevene, je teraz tak 270. minuly rok stalo aj stavebne drevo miestami uz 600+ euro kubik. teraz to bude urcite viac.

odmeras hrubku ? lebo to vyzera na tie 2 max 3 cm laty. ale tak dobre ze ti to drzi



KLEPETO said:


> Doporučujem, keď už svokrovci budú na pravde božej, celú záhradu vybetónovať, keď k nej nemáš vzťah. Naozaj to pomáha v riešení starostlivosti. Mne sa záhrada zhnusila ako decku, ktoré každý víkend na jar musel stále niečo okopávať a sadiť, v lete liezť po čerešni alebo marhuli a na jeseň zase rýľovať.


to sa na starost zmeni  kedze som rovnako vyrastal v RD, tak zahrada za komancov bola must spolu so sklenikom  tam ficali papriky a paradajky. vonku sa rylovalo, hrasok, potom sa tam dali rajciny. zemiaky samozrejme tiez, ako aj cukiny. to bolo v lete privarkov a vyprazanych cukyn 

ale tiez sme zahradu prekonvertovali na travnato okrasnu, len teraz na starost back to the basics. travnik ustupuje zahrade a dokonca manzelka spadla z noh, ked som zahlasil, ze chcem sliepky 

ono to kosenie je v principe hrozna nuda a aj ked na dome sa clovek nikdy nenudi, rad si pridava dalsie "zabijace casu"


----------



## metelesku blesku (Jun 19, 2017)

KLEPETO said:


> Tak aj to je riešenie, keď ťa baví voziť sa na kosačke. Ja by som volil predsa len tú autonómnu robotickú a kukal vyvalený z lehátka pod slnečníkom ako jej to ide a cucal slamkou aperolsprizt.


Švagor to vyriešil tiež autonómne. Posadil na traktorovú kosačku 10 ročného synovca a ten drink si vychutnával rovnako, zatiaľ čo jeho synátor sa tetelil blahom (nie tým, ale takým normálnym). Zabil dve muchy jednou ranou.


----------



## KLEPETO (Oct 17, 2009)

aquila said:


> tak pred tromi rokmi 170 euro za drevene, je teraz tak 270. minuly rok stalo aj stavebne drevo miestami uz 600+ euro kubik. teraz to bude urcite viac.
> 
> odmeras hrubku ? lebo to vyzera na tie 2 max 3 cm laty. ale tak dobre ze ti to drzi
> 
> ...


Áno to som počul už viackrát, že vekom človek objaví čaro zabíjania času v hrabaní sa v pôde. Pozor na tie sliepky aby si nedopadol ako ten policajt čo zdedil veľkú záhradu a nevedel čo s ňou robiť. Kolega mu poradil, že na tretinu nech dá mrkvu, na tretinu kaleráb a na zvyšok sliepky. Po 6 mesiacoch sa ho pýta ako sa mu darí, a on celý natešený hovorí, že mrkvu má najkrajšiu v celej záhradkárskej kolónii, s kalerábom vyhral okresnú súťaž záhradkárskej úrody, ale tie sliepky ho nejak trápia. Asi som ich zasadil moc hlboko.


----------



## richie_ke (Mar 17, 2008)

BMiro said:


> tak ja som objednaval vyvysene zahony, lebo je s tym dost roboty a drevo nie je moc lacne, takze nakoniec som objednal za cca 150e 2x1m hrantik, na vysku ma myslim 80cm s foliou vo vnutri, drevo opracovane, nalakovane, nafarbene farbou ktoru som si vybral a usetril som si dni nervov pri com by som odhadom usetril mozno 30-40e
> 
> ale ak to chces ako mentalny relax, len do toho a potom sem daj fotky  ja som tak minuly rok robil ako mentalny relax chodnicek z naslapnych kamenov


hmm .. uvidime za kolko budu objednatelne ked budem riesit finalnu verziu zahrady .. zatial som spachal zo zbytkov aspon docasne riesenia:












aquila said:


> manzelka spadla z noh, ked som zahlasil, ze chcem sliepky


aj o tom som uvazoval. . resp o niecom co zozere slimaky..pripadne aj o "zivej kosacke" .. ale asi by mi to nepreslo u susedov  (radovka v meste..) ..


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

aquila said:


> tak pred tromi rokmi 170 euro za drevene, je teraz tak 270. minuly rok stalo aj stavebne drevo miestami uz 600+ euro kubik. teraz to bude urcite viac.
> 
> odmeras hrubku ? lebo to vyzera na tie 2 max 3 cm laty. ale tak dobre ze ti to drzi


2.5cm x 10cm x 2m laty
drzia bez problemov, asi dolezite je to spevnenie v strede


----------



## richie_ke (Mar 17, 2008)

marish said:


> u mna sa prave teraz vyrovnava teren, spaleny prales po roundupe je vytrhany a plnia mi nim a kamenmi 9cbm kontajner...


hmmm .. tak ja by som tiez rad zarovnal poriadne zahradu - aj po poslednom zarovnavni malym bagrikom (nic vacsie mi neprejde cez dvere) si to totiz sadlo dost nerovnomerne ..
.. to by som potreboval nejako "odfrezovat" v rovine vrchnu vrstvu a tak to potom rovnomerne roztiahnut, aby vsade to mohlo sadat rovnako .. ale to najskor koncom jesene, alebo buduci rok, tak uvidim co najdem ..



marish said:


> .. vyvysene zahony si chcem spravit sam... manzelka mi v tom moc neveri, ale mam od nej do aprila 2023 cas, kym pojde kupit alebo da vyrobit nejake genericke. ja mam plan a odhodlanie, s casom je to trosku horsie, ale toto vitazstvo jej nehodlam darovat.





marish said:


> tak daj tip, kde si kupoval, mozno nakoniec sa necham manzelkou ukecat. o usetrenie nejde, kludne to moze dopadnut, ze ma vlastnorucne vyrobene vyjdu viac, ako kupovane, skor ten mentalny relax. ale mozno si zvolim na zrelaxovanie aj iny projekt, na novom dome aspon nie je ten problem, ze by som nemal do coho pichnut.


 .. nejak rychlo si hodil flintu do zita


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

richie_ke said:


> hmm .. uvidime za kolko budu objednatelne ked budem riesit finalnu verziu zahrady .. zatial som spachal zo zbytkov aspon docasne riesenia:
> 
> View attachment 3291567
> 
> ...


Taketo nieco mi pride uplne pouzitelne, tie vyssie maju akurat vyhodu ze sa musis menej zohybat a ja som to potreboval vysoke kvoli psovi aby mi do toho neliezol


----------



## richie_ke (Mar 17, 2008)

del


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

KLEPETO said:


> Doporučujem, keď už svokrovci budú na pravde božej, celú záhradu vybetónovať, keď k nej nemáš vzťah. Naozaj to pomáha v riešení starostlivosti. Mne sa záhrada zhnusila ako decku, ktoré každý víkend na jar musel stále niečo okopávať a sadiť, v lete liezť po čerešni alebo marhuli a na jeseň zase rýľovať.


clovek vzdy asi tuzi po tom, co nema. 
ja som ako dieta velmi chcel byvat v rodinnom dome, kedze sme byvali v centre. ty zas by si asi ako dieta dost ocenil vysoke percento vybetonovanych ploch do ktorych sa chvalabohu neda nic zasadit. 



Wizzard said:


> Ja naopak chcem záhradu nechať, ale ponechať len trávnik a také jednoduché rastliny, o ktoré sa netreba starať, ako napr. stromy, ale žiadne sadenie paprík a paradajok, na to nebudem mať nikdy čas ani náladu


ja prave nechcem pri tej zahrade casom upadnut do podobnej apatie aku popisujes... pred 30 rokmi nic take nebolo, ale v dnesnej dobe sa da velmi vela repetitivnych cinnosti automatizovat a ziska to potom cloveku cas na robenie toho, co ho bavi (napriklad aj nerobenie nicoho  ). preto mame v interieri uz troch robotov, na kazdom poschodi vysavac s mopovanim a najnovsie aj umyvaca okien. 
taka prva generacia automatizacie zivota, ktora este zastihla aj generaciu nasich (starych)rodicov boli automaticka pracka a potom umyvacka riadu, v dnesnej dobe by som uz tazko hladal domacnost, ktora nema pracku a aj umyvacku ak niekto nema, tak ide skor o nejaky specificky pripad, ze ju v mikrogarzonke nema kde dat alebo je single, popripade jedava 90% jedal vonku a trvalo by mu 2 tyzdne naplnit co i len 45cm.

ale spat k zahrade... je mi jasne, ze je to velky zrut casu, ale kedze mam tu vyhodu, ze ju zakladam od nuly, tak chcem si poriesit co najviac systemov na ulahcnie zivota. to znamena, ze zahrada bude mat automaticku zavlahu, tiez vyvysene zahony s kvapockovou zavlahou a roboticku kosacku sme s bmirom preberali na predoslej strane. uz len ten vyvyseny zahon, do ktoreho sa netreba zohynat az k zemi pokladam za velku pomoc...



richie_ke said:


> aj o tom som uvazoval. . resp o niecom co zozere slimaky..pripadne aj o "zivej kosacke"


slimaky su hlavne problem v pestovanej zelenine/ovoci... vyvysene zahony tomu trosku napomahaju, ale aj tam sa vedia celkom lahko dostat. co som hladal riesenie tohto problemu, tak zevraj staci mat na okraji vyvyseneho zahonu plech s ostrou hranu (nieco na styl ziletky, ale samozrejme nie take ostre) a pre slimaky je to uz neprekonatelna prekazka.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

inac par postrehov
na vyvyseny zahon som neriesil ziadnu extra kvapockovu zavlahu, normalna zavlaha to poleje a vsetko rastie ako dive 

a slimaky lozia po zahrade, avsak do hrantika zatial nevyliezli, ale ovela vacsi problem su mravce
tento rok som uz vykynozil asi 6 mravenisk a vcera som objavil prve prave v zahone pri korenoch papriky a uz mi zrali jej listy

mravce su neskutocne svine, znicia vsetko


----------



## richie_ke (Mar 17, 2008)

marish said:


> slimaky su hlavne problem v pestovanej zelenine/ovoci... vyvysene zahony tomu trosku napomahaju, ale aj tam sa vedia celkom lahko dostat. co som hladal riesenie tohto problemu, tak zevraj staci mat na okraji vyvyseneho zahonu plech s ostrou hranu (nieco na styl ziletky, ale samozrejme nie take ostre) a pre slimaky je to uz neprekonatelna prekazka.


ano, nieco podobne som uz pozeral, ale neviem ci budem vylepsovat tie existujuce/docasne .. no urcite to skusim zakomponovat v dalsej verzii vyvysenych .. len este vymysliet aj nejaku ochranu, v nasej domacnosti totiz ziju aj osoby, ktorym "nahodne vstupuju" do cesty nabytky, zarubne,..  a take ostre plechove hrany, to si koledujem o caste urazy so sitim ..



marish said:


> na kazdom poschodi vysavac s mopovanim a najnovsie aj umyvaca okien.


tak to by ma zaujimaly skusenosti s konkretnymi produktami .. a ake podlahy mas?


----------



## KLEPETO (Oct 17, 2009)

marish said:


> slimaky su hlavne problem v pestovanej zelenine/ovoci...


Slimáky sú problém aj zeleninových šalátov. Hlavne ak si vegetarián alebo ešte horšie vegán.


----------



## kfn77 (Mar 16, 2017)

o tomto si co myslite?








Drevený vyvýšený záhon rovný D:2m/Š:0,8m/V:0,6m predpredaj | Móda z dreva


Drevené záhony sú vyrobené z masívneho dreva o hrúbke 4 cm a sú robené na Pero a Drážku. Drevo je zbavené jemného vlákna pre dlhšiu životnosť. Záhony sú natreté EKO farbami. Vnútorná strana EKO impregnáciou proti plesniam, škodcom a hubám. Vonkajšia strana je 3x náter. Z vnútornej strany je...




www.modazdreva.sk


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

toto vyzera velmi dobre. to su tie zo 4cm fosien, ktore som odporucal. a aj ta cena je dost brutal. ale kukam, ze to je zo svrcinovca, to je dost daleko, tam bude asi aj draha doprava


----------



## kfn77 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Spôsob dopravy*:

*Vyvýšené záhony a kvetináče: *Doručenie kuriérom, Osobný odber
*Cena dopravy*:

*Vyvýšené záhony a kvetináče: *Osobný odber – ZADARMO
Štandartné doručenie: 2-8 týždňov – 40 €

Expresné doručenie: 2-10 prac. dní – 90 €


40e nie je take zle, hlavne ak by to platilo aj pre viac ako 1ks


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

kfn77 said:


> o tomto si co myslite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mozno akurat tu vysku by som o jeden/dva rady navysil... 60cm mi pride stale nizko, takych 80+ by uz bolo akurat.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

este mi napadlo jedno odporucanie pri vyvysenych zahonoch
spravne ich naplnit je dolezite, ale treba sa pripravit na to ze niekolko sezon budu pravidelne "sadat" takze zatial co pri zelenine to nie je problem, ked sa kazdy rok sadi cerstvo, tak predtym dosypat substrat, take jahody klesnu, takze ja som ich napr nadrzovku musel vykopat, dosypat substrat a zasadit spat

a opat klesli


----------



## kfn77 (Mar 16, 2017)

marish said:


> mozno akurat tu vysku by som o jeden/dva rady navysil... 60cm mi pride stale nizko, takych 80+ by uz bolo akurat.


oni vyzeraju ze robia veci aj custom. cena asi nebude uplne problem, skor doba dodania.
ten zahon zas nie nic zlozite, ale ked sa nad tym zamyslis kolko casu nad tym stravis, kolko stoji iba material, tak nakoniec realne asi neusetris ze vobec nic oproti kupe.


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

kfn77 said:


> oni vyzeraju ze robia veci aj custom. cena asi nebude uplne problem, skor doba dodania.
> ten zahon zas nie nic zlozite, ale ked sa nad tym zamyslis kolko casu nad tym stravis, kolko stoji iba material, tak nakoniec realne asi neusetris ze vobec nic oproti kupe.


suhlasim, ale ako som pisal, kvoli nizsej cene to nerobim...


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

richie_ke said:


> tak to by ma zaujimaly skusenosti s konkretnymi produktami .. a ake podlahy mas?


od leta 2017 som mal 306.74US $ |[1~3 days] Xiaomi MI Robot Vacuum Cleaner 1 Smart Planned Type WIFI Mijia App Control Auto Charge EU Russia Stock fast shipping|Vacuum Cleaners| - AliExpress co bol vtedy jeden z prvych SLAM vysavacov (ma laser na skenovanie miestnosti), s ktorym sme boli velmi spokojni a stale dobre funguje v nasom predoslom byte. mame tam vsade laminatove podlahy a dlazbu, v byte je medzi dvoma izbami aj jeden vyskovy rozdiel, asi 2cm.

do domu som kupil xiaomi roborock s5 max - Google Search pred nejakymi dvoma rokmi, ten uz aj mopuje, ale taha iba mop po podlahe. dokupovali sme este jedneho robota na druhe podlazie, tak to som uz kupil (vtedy) novinku xiaomi roborock s7 - Google Search , ktory ma na mope ultrasonicky motorcek, ktory z mopom trasie/vibruje zo strany na stranu, ten sme si dali na spodne podlazie, kde je kuchyna/jedalen a vstup, cize vacsie znecistenie a na hornom mame s5max. s tou s7ckou som najviac spokojny, je tam vidno pokrok s kazdym dalsim vysavacom, ten prvy bol na rok 2017 uplne super, hlavne za cenu 1/3 oproti roombe a kvalitativne povysaval lepsie. mopovanie bol dalsi stupen a na s7cke je to este vylepsene motorcekom, momentalne ak by som kupoval vysavac, tak asi kupit ten. posledne verzie s7cky sa predavaju aj s vyprazdnovacou stanicou, ale to mi pride dost drahe na to, ze velmi v nej nevidim krok vpred. ak nimi pravidelne vysavam, tak 3x tyzdenne, toho prachu nie je tak vela a vysavac vysypem mozno raz za mesiac. vyprazdnovacia stanica, ktora by to do vacsieho zasobnika presuvala by to mozno predlzila na raz za 4 mesiace, ale kedze nijak neriesi doplnenie vody na mopovanie alebo vymeny mopu, tak pre mna nema vobec zmysel.

ak by v buducnosti vymysleli sposob ako doplnit do vysavaca vodu (to by nemal byt vobec problem, stanica by mala proste napr 2L nadrz, ktora by vedela vydrzat dost dlho a zaroven by vyriesili konstrukcne, ze by si vysavac vedel vymenit mop (toto je uz trosku zlozitejsie), tak by som uvazoval o takejto stanici, inak ale aj tak po kazdom vysavani musime manualne menit mop a doplnit nadrzku, takze to, ze si sam vysype prach mi nic neriesi. mohli by sme mopovat napr 2x za tyzden iba vysavat a raz vysavat+mopovat, ale to mopovanie sa nam celkom osvedcilo, kedze mame vsade v dome drevenu podlahu alebo dlazbu, prahy alebo prechodove listy nemame vobec, to mozem iba odporucit.

mame aj obycajny vysavac, zas ten robot sa nedostane napriklad za celo postele a tam sa potom hromadi prach a tiez nepovysava schody, lenze tym ze vsetko ostatne sa vysava 3x tyzdenne, tak aj toho prachu tam, kde sa nedostane je nasobne menej a staci to obehnut aspon raz za mesiac a celkom to staci.

neviem nakolko som pokryl tvoju otazku, tak ak by si este chcel nieco vediet, kludne sa pytaj.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

marish said:


> od leta 2017 som mal 306.74US $ |[1~3 days] Xiaomi MI Robot Vacuum Cleaner 1 Smart Planned Type WIFI Mijia App Control Auto Charge EU Russia Stock fast shipping|Vacuum Cleaners| - AliExpress co bol vtedy jeden z prvych SLAM vysavacov (ma laser na skenovanie miestnosti), s ktorym sme boli velmi spokojni a stale dobre funguje v nasom predoslom byte. mame tam vsade laminatove podlahy a dlazbu, v byte je medzi dvoma izbami aj jeden vyskovy rozdiel, asi 2cm.
> 
> do domu som kupil xiaomi roborock s5 max - Google Search pred nejakymi dvoma rokmi, ten uz aj mopuje, ale taha iba mop po podlahe. dokupovali sme este jedneho robota na druhe podlazie, tak to som uz kupil (vtedy) novinku xiaomi roborock s7 - Google Search , ktory ma na mope ultrasonicky motorcek, ktory z mopom trasie/vibruje zo strany na stranu, ten sme si dali na spodne podlazie, kde je kuchyna/jedalen a vstup, cize vacsie znecistenie a na hornom mame s5max. s tou s7ckou som najviac spokojny, je tam vidno pokrok s kazdym dalsim vysavacom, ten prvy bol na rok 2017 uplne super, hlavne za cenu 1/3 oproti roombe a kvalitativne povysaval lepsie. mopovanie bol dalsi stupen a na s7cke je to este vylepsene motorcekom, momentalne ak by som kupoval vysavac, tak asi kupit ten. posledne verzie s7cky sa predavaju aj s vyprazdnovacou stanicou, ale to mi pride dost drahe na to, ze velmi v nej nevidim krok vpred. ak nimi pravidelne vysavam, tak 3x tyzdenne, toho prachu nie je tak vela a vysavac vysypem mozno raz za mesiac. vyprazdnovacia stanica, ktora by to do vacsieho zasobnika presuvala by to mozno predlzila na raz za 4 mesiace, ale kedze nijak neriesi doplnenie vody na mopovanie alebo vymeny mopu, tak pre mna nema vobec zmysel.
> 
> ...


ja som kupoval asi pred 4 rokmi myslim ze to je Viomi V3 s mopom, co je vlastne nejaka odnoz Xiaomi a zatial spokojnost za tu cenu (stal vtedy z ciny cca 250e v akcii)
Aktualne bezi vysavanie kazdy vecer, kedze mame macku tak je vzdy plny chlpov, obcasne sa zhaluzi ze strati mapu, ale inac ma velmi slusne mapovanie a aj kvalitu vysavania

mop som volakedy pouzival, teraz nemam nervy na pripravu vsetkeho (vymenit nadrzku, namontovat mop atd) a hlavne po nejakej dobe zacal dost "vrzgat" ako mopuje

celkovo vsak musim uznat ze to je neskutocne sikovna pomoc do domacnosti, aj vdaka tomu ze mala dcera neustale niekde natrusi a nemusim to rucne vzdy prechadzat ale len vecer ked ide spat pustim na priestor kde sa cez den hybeme


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

ja tu budem asi vecny zastanca lidlovych veci  ale tento ecovacs je velmi dobry. ako pozeram je na slovenskom lidl shope a za velmi dobru cenu. mozem len odporucit. navyse aj app-ka k nemu je velmi vydarena. 

paradoxne, to ze vie vyliezt aj na 2cm prah je "probem" pri prizemnych skrinkach  resp ma niekedy tendenciu vyliezt na susiak pradla a potom sa tam odbavuje jak psik  ale inak velmi velmi dobry pomer cena/vykon









ECOVACS Robotický vysávač s funkciou mopu DEEBOT N8


ECOVACS Robotický vysávač s funkciou mopu DEEBOT N8 za skvelú cenu na lidl.sk ✓ Doprava zadarmo nad 50 € ✓ 30 dní na vrátenie




www.lidl.sk


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

inak na rozhodovanie co kupit je celkom fajn kanal https://www.youtube.com/c/VacuumWars kde porovnavaju x roznych vysavacov a maju na to viacmenej unifikovane testy: hruba spina, jemna spina, vlasy/chlpy, saci vykon, hlucnost, pokrytie miestnosti...


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

nemal som otvarat ten yt kanal...













marish said:


> ak by v buducnosti vymysleli sposob ako doplnit do vysavaca vodu (to by nemal byt vobec problem, stanica by mala proste napr 2L nadrz, ktora by vedela vydrzat dost dlho a zaroven by vyriesili konstrukcne, ze by si vysavac vedel vymenit mop (toto je uz trosku zlozitejsie), tak by som uvazoval o takejto stanici


ako teraz manzelke vysvetlim, ze musime investovat do noveho robota? mozno by som mohol zvolit acohentizmicku strategiu a nazalujem, ze aquila ma flir termokameru za stovky eur a toto je fakt uzitocna vec za... no argumentacii cenou sa radsej asi vyhnem.


----------



## richie_ke (Mar 17, 2008)

marish said:


> od leta 2017 som mal 306.74US $ |[1~3 days] Xiaomi MI Robot Vacuum Cleaner 1 Smart Planned Type WIFI Mijia App Control Auto Charge EU Russia Stock fast shipping|Vacuum Cleaners| - AliExpress co bol vtedy jeden z prvych SLAM vysavacov (ma laser na skenovanie miestnosti), s ktorym sme boli velmi spokojni a stale dobre funguje v nasom predoslom byte. mame tam vsade laminatove podlahy a dlazbu, v byte je medzi dvoma izbami aj jeden vyskovy rozdiel, asi 2cm.
> 
> do domu som kupil xiaomi roborock s5 max - Google Search pred nejakymi dvoma rokmi, ten uz aj mopuje, ale taha iba mop po podlahe. dokupovali sme este jedneho robota na druhe podlazie, tak to som uz kupil (vtedy) novinku xiaomi roborock s7 - Google Search , ktory ma na mope ultrasonicky motorcek, ktory z mopom trasie/vibruje zo strany na stranu, ten sme si dali na spodne podlazie, kde je kuchyna/jedalen a vstup, cize vacsie znecistenie a na hornom mame s5max. s tou s7ckou som najviac spokojny, je tam vidno pokrok s kazdym dalsim vysavacom, ten prvy bol na rok 2017 uplne super, hlavne za cenu 1/3 oproti roombe a kvalitativne povysaval lepsie. mopovanie bol dalsi stupen a na s7cke je to este vylepsene motorcekom, momentalne ak by som kupoval vysavac, tak asi kupit ten. posledne verzie s7cky sa predavaju aj s vyprazdnovacou stanicou, ale to mi pride dost drahe na to, ze velmi v nej nevidim krok vpred. ak nimi pravidelne vysavam, tak 3x tyzdenne, toho prachu nie je tak vela a vysavac vysypem mozno raz za mesiac. vyprazdnovacia stanica, ktora by to do vacsieho zasobnika presuvala by to mozno predlzila na raz za 4 mesiace, ale kedze nijak neriesi doplnenie vody na mopovanie alebo vymeny mopu, tak pre mna nema vobec zmysel.
> 
> ...


vdaka za info .. som vlastnikov tretej generacie roomby (500-vka ~2007 .. uz tretia sada baterky/kefy) a celkom sa to da (take to denne lahke vysavannie aj ked ten nahodny pohyb uz asi nie je celkom ono) - hlavne ma zaujimalo to mopovanie (zo zaciatku som bol dost skepticky - este mozno na dlazbu, ale na laminaktu zatial mam obavy)


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

richie_ke said:


> vdaka za info .. som vlastnikov tretej generacie roomby (500-vka ~2007 .. uz tretia sada baterky/kefy) a celkom sa to da (take to denne lahke vysavannie aj ked ten nahodny pohyb uz asi nie je celkom ono) - hlavne ma zaujimalo to mopovanie (zo zaciatku som bol dost skepticky - este mozno na dlazbu, ale na laminaktu zatial mam obavy)


nepusta to tak vela vody, ze by to laminatke ublizilo, akurat starsie modely, ako napr ten moj S5max maju pod zakladnu stanicu taku plastovu priesvitnu podlozku, ak ti domopuje a potom ju tam nechas par hodin, tak aby ti nerozmocila podlahu. ale S7 uz take nema, kedze on ma automaticke zdvihanie mopu, vdaka ktoremu ako jeden z mala vie mopovat a zaroven vysavat aj koberce. no a po zadockovani ma mop zdvihnuty, takze sa nedotyka podlahy.


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

marish said:


> acohentizmicku strategiu a nazalujem, ze aquila ma flir termokameru za stovky eur a toto je fakt uzitocna vec za... no argumentacii cenou sa radsej asi vyhnem.


Tak to prrrrr, Flirka je mega uzitovna vec a aj moja CBA prezentovana na ExCome bola prijata s velkou doverou. Najma zabral argument, ze ked budem vrtat do stropu a trafim rurku, tak budeme mat vodopad 

Plus som si aspon nasiel dalsie tepelne mosty ktore som nemal mat a moc ma nepotesili , ale to je druha vec


----------



## richie_ke (Mar 17, 2008)

aquila said:


> Tak to prrrrr, Flirka je mega uzitovna vec a aj moja CBA prezentovana na ExCome bola prijata s velkou doverou. Najma zabral argument, ze ked budem vrtat do stropu a trafim rurku, tak budeme mat vodopad
> 
> Plus som si aspon nasiel dalsie tepelne mosty ktore som nemal mat a moc ma nepotesili , ale to je druha vec


model, cena, spokojnost, prip.odporucania po skusenostiach ?


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

ja som si kupil len taku jednoducho Flir C5, co vyzera jak klasicky fotak. pred par rokmi tam este akceptabilny pomer cena/vykon na moje potreby. navyse som ju kupoval z ebay, novu, original zabalenu, nikdy nerozbalenu a stala ma 400 euro, co bolo dost OK, kedze nova v kamennom obchode okolo 700+ euro.






FLIR C5 Compact Thermal Camera with Cloud Connectivity and Wi-Fi | Teledyne FLIR


With the FLIR C5 in your pocket you’ll be ready anytime to find hot fuses, air leaks, plumbing issues, and more. Identifying hidden problems is easy with the 160 x 120 (19,200 pixels) true thermal imager, MSX® (Multi-Spectral Dynamic Imaging), 5-megapixel visual camera, and LED flashlight. The...




www.flir.eu





spokojnost velmi velka, lebo aj ked ma clovek pofotene vsetko vzdy sa dokaze seknut, najma ked manzelka vyberie divoke svietidla a clovek si uz neni uplne isty, ze ci tie trubicky ozaj netrafi 

dalej ked nam montovali kuchyni az po strop tak nas to tiez zachranilo, lebo skoro trafili do rurky, ktora tam ale nemala byt .. detto rolrory pri kotveni do stropu. ale napriklad kabel, aj ked napatim ti to pod omietkou neukaze. vid aj ten obrazok co som tu uz daval

len opakujem, u nas je to specificke tym, ze mame stropne kurenie/chladenie, takze moja "business case" ma aj racio. usetril som zase na tom robotickom vysaci, kedze sme nekupili roombu 








je to aj dobra fun vec ked uz to mas pobehat dom a najist si tepelne mosty. mna niekktore vyslovene prekvapili. zistil som naprikald, ze jeden z najvacsich tepelnych mostov mam revizne otvory pre bleskozvody, ale to uz nezmenim no 

najma v zime som mal svojho casu taku passtime activity, kde som pozeral chodniky pri prechadzkach a by si sa divil, ake su to sialene tepelne mosty, ked ludia zateplia len po chodnik..

ale kvoli tomu by som to nekupoval 

aby som len nechvalil, tato C5 aj ked ma nabijanie cez usb-c, tak presun obrazok je len cez proprietarny ignite cloud, co sice sa da rieesit zdielanym wifi pripojenia z mobilu na stavbe, ale pre mna staru skolu je to dost vopruz. mladsi si to sice chvalia, ze vsetko maju hned k dispozicii, aj na mobile, aj na pocitaci a da sa s tym pekne robit, lebo rovno uploaduje a aj IR aj klasicku foto a je to pekne prepojenie. ale mne to nejako nereze 

plus vtedy nebola dostupna lacnejsia "pistolova" verzia, E4 zacinaal na nejakych 1500 euro. ale teraz by som asi isiel skor do modelu TG267, ktory ma rovnaky IR senzor, ale je mierne lacnejsi, lebo nema wifi a obrazky odklada rovno na kartu. co by mne paradoxne skor vyhovovalo, ako by som to bral ako minus 






FLIR TG267 | Teledyne FLIR


The FLIR TG267 takes you beyond the limitations of single-spot IR thermometers to both see and evaluate the hot and cold spots that can indicate serious issues. Ideal for commercial electrical, facility maintenance, and HVAC applications, this advanced thermal camera with a brilliant 2.4 inch...




www.flir.eu





no a ked to zhrniem uplne, tak mozno by som sa nebal ist ani do nejakej cinskej verzie, lebo som zistil, ze na to co potrebujem ja, t.j. najist kade mi idu rurky je jedno, ze mozno nebude merat na 0,1 stupna presne teplotu. alebo ze namiesto 26 nameria 28 stupnov. lebo to su pre mna druhotne informacie, kedze ja len potrebujem zhruba vediet, ze kde mi ide rurka a to by zvladla aj lacnejsia cinska verzia za mozno 200 euro .. lebo aj to MSX je sice super vec, ze to pekne zostri, ale to som vyuzil zase len v ramci "fun" ked som si pozeral s IR rozvadzac .. ale pre niekoho to moze mat zmysel

popripade by som mozno zvazoval kupit ten modul k mobilu, aj ked na ten su dost zle recenzie, resp aj boli a preto som ho povodne tiez nekupil.


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

no vidis... tak presne tuto vetu pri mojom sales pitchi pouzijem


aquila said:


> najma v zime som mal svojho casu taku passtime activity, kde som pozeral chodniky pri prechadzkach a by si sa divil, ake su to sialene tepelne mosty, ked ludia zateplia len po chodnik..


a presne tejto sa vyhnem


aquila said:


> Tak to prrrrr, Flirka je mega uzitovna vec a aj moja CBA prezentovana na ExCome bola prijata s velkou doverou. Najma zabral argument, ze ked budem vrtat do stropu a trafim rurku, tak budeme mat vodopad






aquila said:


> ale napriklad kabel, aj ked napatim ti to pod omietkou neukaze.


ak je naozaj hned pod omietkou, tak na to mozem poradit silny neodymovy magnet. ten sa mi na detekciu kabla, ale aj profilov sadrokartonoveho stropu najviac osvedcil a stoji to nic oproti drahym kablovym detektorom. ak mas dostatocne silny, tak ti v mieste kablu aj ostane na strope visiet, takze nie je to iba nejaka slaba neodlisitelna sila.


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

to bol skor priklad, ze co tou FLIRkou nepokryjes  co sa neodymoveho detektora, ehm neskoro, manzelka mi dala na jedny narodky Bosch PMD10  co som seriozne odpadol z noh, ale samozrejme aj potesil 

aj ked zrovna ten by som dalej neodporucil, lebo zachyti kabel plus minus 10 cm, takze to teda moc presne nie je ..


----------



## richie_ke (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^ dakujem velmi pekne za vycerpavajucu odpoved 👍


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

no najhorsie je, ze u mna to dopadlo tak, ze som si medzicasom objednal tu TG267  a C5 ide pekne na ebay   lebo ta ficura, ze to uklada priamo na SD kartu sa mi viac ako paci, lebo sa mi par krat stalo, ze nechcelo sa spojit s cloudom a nemal som moznost tie termosnimky kuknut 

inak pre niekoho este k tomu MSX, ono to dost pekne vyostri okraje objektov, co je ozaj pre niektore veci velmi dobra vec a neni to take neucrite


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

aquila said:


> no najhorsie je, ze u mna to dopadlo tak, ze som si medzicasom objednal tu TG267  a C5 ide pekne na ebay


ty podla mna budes nejaky hardcore fanusik alien vs predator, ked mas tolke nutkanie vidiet aj v IR spektre.


----------



## richie_ke (Mar 17, 2008)

marish said:


> ... to som uz kupil (vtedy) novinku xiaomi roborock s7 - Google Search , ktory ma na mope ultrasonicky motorcek, ktory z mopom trasie/vibruje zo strany na stranu, ten sme si dali na spodne podlazie, kde je kuchyna/jedalen a vstup, cize vacsie znecistenie a na hornom mame s5max. s tou s7ckou som najviac spokojny, je tam vidno pokrok s kazdym dalsim vysavacom, ten prvy bol na rok 2017 uplne super, hlavne za cenu 1/3 oproti roombe a kvalitativne povysaval lepsie. mopovanie bol dalsi stupen a na s7cke je to este vylepsene motorcekom, momentalne ak by som kupoval vysavac, tak asi kupit ten. posledne verzie s7cky sa predavaju aj s vyprazdnovacou stanicou, ale to mi pride dost drahe na to, ze velmi v nej nevidim krok vpred. ak nimi pravidelne vysavam, tak 3x tyzdenne, toho prachu nie je tak vela a vysavac vysypem mozno raz za mesiac. vyprazdnovacia stanica, ktora by to do vacsieho zasobnika presuvala by to mozno predlzila na raz za 4 mesiace, ale kedze nijak neriesi doplnenie vody na mopovanie alebo vymeny mopu, tak pre mna nema vobec zmysel.
> ..
> 
> neviem nakolko som pokryl tvoju otazku, tak ak by si este chcel nieco vediet, kludne sa pytaj.


este otazka - funguje to aj bez pripojenia na internet ?... vyslovene ma uz totiz vytaca, ked takmer kazda blbost sa musi aktivovat cez internet a bez registracii na x strankach to ani nerozbehas (naposledy som tak vratil mesh routre a bojujem s obycajnymi "smart" hodinkami .. onedlho neotvorim ani chladnicku ak nebude funkcne pripojenie do cloudu  )


----------



## richie_ke (Mar 17, 2008)

marish said:


> ty podla mna budes nejaky hardcore fanusik alien vs predator, ked mas tolke nutkanie vidiet aj v IR spektre.


hlasim sa na zoznam ako potencionalny cakatel .. je na to nejaka diagnoza ?



aquila said:


> no najhorsie je, ze u mna to dopadlo tak, ze som si medzicasom objednal tu TG267  a C5 ide pekne na ebay   lebo ta ficura, ze to uklada priamo na SD kartu sa mi viac ako paci, lebo sa mi par krat stalo, ze nechcelo sa spojit s cloudom a nemal som moznost tie termosnimky kuknut


vdaka, velmo sa mi to paci (aj ta offline funkcionalita), len zatial si sam sebe neviem ospravedlnit tu cenu cez 500E za "novu hracku"


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

richie_ke said:


> este otazka - funguje to aj bez pripojenia na internet ?... vyslovene ma uz totiz vytaca, ked takmer kazda blbost sa musi aktivovat cez internet a bez registracii na x strankach to ani nerozbehas (naposledy som tak vratil mesa routre a bojujem s obycajnymi "smart" hodinkami .. onedlho neotvorim ani chladnicku ak nebude funkcne pripojenie do cloudu  )


bojim sa ze tieto xiaomi veci nespustis bez ich aplikacie a pripojenia na internet

co mam od nich veci (vysavac, kamery) tak bez internetu si neskrtnes...dokonca aj ked uz boli nastavene na domacu wifi tak v pripade ze mi vypadol net sa mi aplikacia lokalne na kameru nevedela dostat


----------



## motooo (Jan 7, 2011)

My mame doma vysavac od Xiaomi a funguje aj bez netu a appky, ale len tym stylom, ze prides k nemu, pustis ho tlacitkom a on si povysava, kam sa dostane a vrati sa spat do dokovacej stanice. 
Ale nevies si nastavit ani intenzitu vysavania, zony a tie ostatne vychytavky, ktore sa daju len v appke a to sa az po sparovani s domacou wifi.


----------



## didinko (Oct 23, 2007)

Mám vysávač od Xiaomi, a fungoval aj bez netu. Lenže potom ho zakaždým musíš zapnúť fyzickým tlačidlom, a prichádzas tým o mnohé funkcie, ako napríklad ovládanie na diaľku, či zapnutie v danom čase.


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

ako pisu vyssie, povysavat povysava, ale iba ako velmi hlupy robot, kedze mu tym uberies x funkcii. ale tak funguje uz teraz vsetko v technologickom svete, takze velmi si nevyberies, popripade je to dost specificka poziadavka. 

mne pripajanie na net nevadi, ale prave kvoli tomu som vybral model vysavaca bez kamier a tym padom bez AI rozpoznavania prekazok, lebo nechcem mat v interieri ziadnu kameru, co moze hocico poslat mimo mojho domu. ak niekde na cinskom serveri maju laserom naskenovany moj dom, tak to mi je jedno, ale ak ta AI aj z toho najslachetnejsieho dovodu (aby sa zdokonalovala) posiela nejake snimky na analyzu, tak to uz nie. nemala by to robit, ale riskovat to nebudem.

z rovnakeho dovodu mam momentalne dost problem vybrat babycam, ktory by nebol napojeny na ziaden cloud a vedel by som sa do neho dostat iba ja...


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

s tymto je ozaj problem celkovo so kamerami. nenasiel som ziadny DMZ kamerovy system, ktory by nevyzadoval cloud, okrem starych klasickych koaxialnych... ale nebodaj PoE nehrozi. a to ja blbec som pred rokmi natahaal CAT7 kable, aj neboli vtedy ani koncovky, nieto zariadenia a teraz to je navyse slepa vetva


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

marish said:


> bol som sa tam aj ja dnes pozriet. kedze si akurat po tieto dni robim tiez zavlahu na zahrade, tak skor nacerpat technicke riesenia a viac som fotil v zemi ako nad zemou.
> 
> zistil som, ze tam instaluju rovnaky system (rainbird), ako aj ja, akurat teda trosku inak dimenzovany.


nechavas si to nakoniec robit firmou, ci robis si sam ? bol si mrknut to prorain pri letisku ?


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

aquila said:


> nechavas si to nakoniec robit firmou, ci robis si sam ? bol si mrknut to prorain pri letisku ?


chcel som povodne firmu, co mi robi travnik+nejake upravy, ale su tak vybookovani, ze beru iba vacsie zakazky, co celkom chapem... ja som aj celkom ratal s tym, ze teraz niekoho zohnat bude problem a vzal som to ako zaujimavu vyzvu a tiez nadobudnutie skillu, ktory uz asi nikdy nevyuzijem. 

dnes sme si dali ako spanieli siestu, kedze v tych 33C sa mi do toho velmi nechce, tak nieco spravime vecer a hlavne manana! 

tuto mame uz roztriedeny material, plus este hadice sachty a zopar komponentov, co je uz v zemi. 









ked uz mam tie vykopy, tak si v zahrade teraz taham aj par chraniciek odnikadial nikam na par alternativ, a ked v buducnosti bude treba napr pitnu vodu do jedneho rohu zahrady alebo prepojit solarny ohrev bazena na strechu zahradneho domceka (zatial nemame ani bazen ani zahradny domcek  ), tak uz budem mat pripravene trasovania. 

prorain som pozeral web namatkovo niektore komponenty a maju tam ceny (iba material) v priemere +50%, takze tych som hned zavrhol. 
napr:
ProRain - Ventilové šachty a vodné zásuvky - Vodné zásuvky - Ventilová šachta Rain Bird POLYPRO VBA 17186 vs. Rain Bird POLYPRO VBA 17186 ventilová šachta | Záhradné jazierka
alebo
ProRain - Ovládacie jednotky a čidlá - Exteriérové Rain Bird - Exteriérová ovládacia jednotka Rain Bird ESP-TM2 8 sekčná - WIFI ready vs. Exteriérová ovládacia jednotka Rain Bird ESP-TM2 8 sekčná - WIFI ready | Záhradné jazierka

riesil som to cez tu firmu zahradnejazierka, kde aj napriek zavadzajucemu nazvu riesia aj zavlahove systemy. co sa tyka pristupu, tak mozem len odporucit, volal som tam s nimi uz mozno 15x s najroznejsimi otazkami a velmi ochotne vzdy poradili alebo sme spolu nasli riesenie.


----------



## R1S0 (Nov 12, 2007)

najlepsie je ked si to urobis sam a po svojom.... vies, ze je to tip top, a este usetris nejake euricka... az tak zlozite to nie je.


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

R1S0 said:


> najlepsie je ked si to urobis sam a po svojom.... vies, ze je to tip top, a este usetris nejake euricka... az tak zlozite to nie je.


tak ked zaratam "zabity" cas, tak lacnejsie to urcite nebude, skor dufam, ze to bude tip top a viem, ze som nikde nic neodrbal...


----------



## R1S0 (Nov 12, 2007)

cas samozrejme neratam... to je jasne. to je vzdy tak...


----------



## richie_ke (Mar 17, 2008)

marish said:


> tak ked zaratam "zabity" cas, tak lacnejsie to urcite nebude, skor dufam, ze to bude tip top a viem, ze som nikde nic neodrbal...


s tym zabitym casom by som bol opatrny .. pretoze, ked si zaratas ten cas co ich budes kontrolovat a upozrnovat aby to robili tak ako maju a nedajboze potom este aj opravovat, tak nakoniec mozno ten cas este aj usetris .. samozrejme zalezi od realizatora..


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

richie_ke said:


> s tym zabitym casom by som bol opatrny .. pretoze, ked si zaratas ten cas co ich budes kontrolovat a upozrnovat aby to robili tak ako maju a nedajboze potom este aj opravovat, tak nakoniec mozno ten cas este aj usetris .. samozrejme zalezi od realizatora..


suhlasim, je to velmi individualne a moze vystrelit oboma smermi... ale tak aj ja mozem spravit niekde chybu, nie z lajdactva (kedze si to robim pre seba), skor z nedostatku skusenosti a to potom tiez bude treba korigovat. ale dufam ze sa takemu vyhnem.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

tak dnes som bol prvy krat v tom prorain po nejake trysky do zavlahy, ktore sa mi zaniesli lebo blbci zabudli do niektorych dat sitko

a tak hrozny pristup do tak divnej predajne som uz dlho nevidel, sa clovek boji po ceste co na neho vyskoci spoza rohu


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

no hej.. ist tam aj ked je zamracene je taky mensi adrenalin  ale ja som mal asi stigro, ked som potreboval urgentne nejakych par veci, ale co mi marish ukazal tu stranku tej druhej firmy, tak ten rozdiel je brutal. aj ked je fakt, ze ja som vacsinu objednaval cez amazon, kde boli podobne ceny. v prorain som len nejake veci v sobotu doobeda bral, ktore som nemal . ale hovorim, mne sa venovali az som bol prekvapeny, na to ze som nemal velky ucet.


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

bol som dnes v tom proraine, pri dazdi je to este o level depresivnejsie. nejaky chudak bezdak tam spal v otvorenom hangari, asi ho nevzali do depaula. a aj ten prorain hangar ma vstup zozadu bez oznacenia, najskor som si myslel, ze maju zatvorene. 

tie ovocne sady bude fakt byvanie so zvlastnou atmosferou...


----------



## ASB298 (11 mo ago)

Co sa vam najviac osvedcilo na odpudzovanie hmyzu popri dome resp. co by bolo mozne aplikovat na balkone? Rozny hmyz typu muchy, vcely/osy a pod.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

ASB298 said:


> Co sa vam najviac osvedcilo na odpudzovanie hmyzu popri dome resp. co by bolo mozne aplikovat na balkone? Rozny hmyz typu muchy, vcely/osy a pod.


odpudzovanie som vzdal, jedine co pouzivam su sietky, mucholapky a na osie hniezda hasicak


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

mna by zaujimalo, ci funguju tie CO2 mosquito traps alebo je to iba marketingova blbost:


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

viem, ze sa tu tato tema riesila (mozno v suburb vlakne, kde sa preberali alternativy k 2m betonovemu plotu), znovu ju otvorim v tomto vlakne.

aku rastlinu by ste poradili vysadit na perimeter pozemku pred obyvajny pletivovy plot na vytvorenie sukromia?

na cast pozemku mi stacia polotransparentne rastliny, ktore nemusia byt uplna clona, skor nieco na pocitove oddelenie, na kusok by som ale chcel nieco hustejsie, co bude viacmenej netransparentne. chcem sa vyhnut vselijakym zelenym plachtam a.k.a tenisove kurty a radsej by som to vsetko riesil rastlinami, nejak extremne mi nevadi ani sezonnost tohto riesenia, ze cez zimu budu opadane.

mam uz pripravenu kvapockovu zavlahu na 650mm pas pri plote, ktory bude plastovym obrubnikom oddeleny od travnika a bude tam pravdepodobne mulcovacia kora, tu by som chcel prioritne nasadit maliny a ribezle (mozno hrozno), cize nejake ovocie, z ktoreho aj bude osoh, ktore po odrasteni dufam budu tvorit tu polotransparentnu barieru, nemam ale este nic vymyslene na tu netransparentnu cast. viem ze sa uz preberal brectan, ze je jedovaty, ale uz si nepamatam na tu lepsiu altenativu, s ktorou niekto prisiel.

takze budem rad za vase postrehy, splnia maliny, ribezle popripade hrozno moju poziadavku polotransparentnej prekazky? aku rastlinu zvolit na netransparentnu cast? idealne aby to bolo nieco popinave a dohora rastuce, nech to netrci moc do priestoru, samozrejme strihat to planujem. 

EDIT: tu som nasiel este povodnu (anti)brectanovu debatu: [Bratislava] Predmestia | Suburbs


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

BMiro said:


> postupne mi vyrasta vavrinovec


ako velmi sa ti ten vavrinovec taha do sirky? treba ho velmi manazovat, aby sa tahal hlavne do vysky a nebol prilis hruby?


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

vavrinovec sa taha tam kde ho smerujes...ja som kupoval a sadil v niekolkych fazach, raz mensie rastlinky, potom vyssie...vacsinou to trva sezonu kym sa dobre zakoreni a potom zacne rast ako divy a v podstate uz mam z neho skoro plny plot
ak nechces vysoky tak strihas hore a zacne sa tlacit do sirky, ak budes strihat do sirky tak sa bude tahat hore...ale ak kupis mensie rastlinky, tak posad a len dobre polievaj a ked ta zacne rozculovat ze ti zavadzia do priestoru tak ho trosku po bokoch zostrihaj

vies to tvarovat aj ako strom, ci ako nizky a siroky soliter, medze sa nekladu...a je celorocne zeleny


----------



## Borislav (Apr 17, 2011)

marish said:


> viem, ze sa tu tato tema riesila (mozno v suburb vlakne, kde sa preberali alternativy k 2m betonovemu plotu), znovu ju otvorim v tomto vlakne.
> 
> aku rastlinu by ste poradili vysadit na perimeter pozemku pred obyvajny pletivovy plot na vytvorenie sukromia?
> 
> ...


Ríbezle, maliny aj vinič máš sezónnu polotransparentnú vizuálnu bariéru, čiže časť jari a leto. Ale dá sa to skombinovať. Priamo na pletivo dať nejakú popínavú rastlinu - ak chceš trvalú a neopadavú bariéru, tak brečtan, ak Ti stačí sezónne riešenie, tak pavinič, ktorý je na jeseň nádherne sfarbený. Následne opadá, čiže treba zbierať listy. Ale isto sú aj neopadavé varianty popínavých rastlín mimo spomenutý brečtan. Obavu z toho že je jedovatý by som vôbec nemal, skôr si treba dať pozor, aby časom neprerástol pletivo, alebo sa začne plaziť smerom do záhradky tak, že bude na obtiaž.
Ešte je možnosť využiť plot k potiahnutiu ostružín, ktoré časom obrastú plot a pred to hodiť povedzme rad ríbezlí, alebo malín. Ale ostružiny musíš tiež strihať a väčšinou sú ostnaté . Určite neurobíš zle, ak navštíviš zopár záhradníctiev, prezrieš si rastliny naživo a poradíš sa s odborníkom. Všetko sa dynamicky vyvíja a vrámci šlachtenia boli "vynájdené" druhy vhodné pre moderné záhrady a jednoduché na údržbu. Odporúčam sa informovať aj na vôňu, lebo niektoré rastliny v určitom období produkujú nevábny óder a hmyz, ktorý dotyčná rastlina môže svojimi vlastnosťami priťahovať.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

Borislav said:


> Ríbezle, maliny aj vinič máš sezónnu polotransparentnú vizuálnu bariéru, čiže časť jari a leto. Ale dá sa to skombinovať. Priamo na pletivo dať nejakú popínavú rastlinu - ak chceš trvalú a neopadavú bariéru, tak brečtan, ak Ti stačí sezónne riešenie, tak pavinič, ktorý je na jeseň nádherne sfarbený. Následne opadá, čiže treba zbierať listy. Ale isto sú aj neopadavé varianty popínavých rastlín mimo spomenutý brečtan. Obavu z toho že je jedovatý by som vôbec nemal, skôr si treba dať pozor, aby časom neprerástol pletivo, alebo sa začne plaziť smerom do záhradky tak, že bude na obtiaž.
> Ešte je možnosť využiť plot k potiahnutiu ostružín, ktoré časom obrastú plot a pred to hodiť povedzme rad ríbezlí, alebo malín. Ale ostružiny musíš tiež strihať a väčšinou sú ostnaté . Určite neurobíš zle, ak navštíviš zopár záhradníctiev, prezrieš si rastliny naživo a poradíš sa s odborníkom. Všetko sa dynamicky vyvíja a vrámci šlachtenia boli "vynájdené" druhy vhodné pre moderné záhrady a jednoduché na údržbu. Odporúčam sa informovať aj na vôňu, lebo niektoré rastliny v určitom období produkujú nevábny óder a hmyz, ktorý dotyčná rastlina môže svojimi vlastnosťami priťahovať.


pozor na maliny, je to neskutocna burina 
vysadil som tak do jedneho rohu maliny a cernice...zatial co cernice vzdy na jesen zostriham a na jar sa rozrastu, tak maliny vystriham ku korenom skoro ako sa maju a tak sa rozrastli ze mimo tych zostrihnutych casti sa mi vselikde, aj 2-3m od posadenych kuskov zrazu v travniku zobrazila mala malina, tak som to hned kosil


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

dakujem velmi pekne vsetkym za rady. 



BMiro said:


> vavrinovec sa taha tam kde ho smerujes...ja som kupoval a sadil v niekolkych fazach, raz mensie rastlinky, potom vyssie...vacsinou to trva sezonu kym sa dobre zakoreni a potom zacne rast ako divy a v podstate uz mam z neho skoro plny plot
> ak nechces vysoky tak strihas hore a zacne sa tlacit do sirky, ak budes strihat do sirky tak sa bude tahat hore...ale ak kupis mensie rastlinky, tak posad a len dobre polievaj a ked ta zacne rozculovat ze ti zavadzia do priestoru tak ho trosku po bokoch zostrihaj
> 
> vies to tvarovat aj ako strom, ci ako nizky a siroky soliter, medze sa nekladu...a je celorocne zeleny


velmi laicka otazka, na ten vavrinovec pouzivas nejake elektricke noznice na zivy plot? asi hej , ked hovoris, ze sa da tvarovat... zatial sa mi ten vavrinovec najviac pozdava. viem z neho teda strihanim vytvorit napriklad 30cm siroky zivy plot alebo skor mam ratat s hrubsim polom, ktore obsadi?



Borislav said:


> Ešte je možnosť využiť plot k potiahnutiu ostružín, ktoré časom obrastú plot a pred to hodiť povedzme rad ríbezlí, alebo malín.





BMiro said:


> pozor na maliny, je to neskutocna burina


tieto polotransparentne casti budem mat zo susedom, takze chcel by som tam nieco, co nebude prerastat smerom k nemu. predstavujem si to zatial tak, ze ribezle/maliny/hrozno budu rast na samostatnej konstrukcii a na plot dam nejaku polotransparentnu textiliu, ktora bude branit krikom utocit na susedov pozemok. polotransparentnost chcem aj z toho dovodu, ze on uz ma pri nasom plote vyvysene zahony, takze nechcem mu z mojej strany odkial mu svieti slnko tie zahony uplne zatienit... myslite ze ta textilia nejak realne pomoze alebo po roku bude od malin/ribezli cela poprepichovana? o malinach, ze su dost burinove som pocul, preto sa trosku obavam ich davat k plotu, pricom k nim budem mat pristup iba spredu... samozrejme ze sa da naciahnut a odstrihnut aj zadnu vetvu, len ci to nebude prilis huste na taketo servisovanie. 



Borislav said:


> Určite neurobíš zle, ak navštíviš zopár záhradníctiev, prezrieš si rastliny naživo a poradíš sa s odborníkom.


navstivit nejake zahradnictvo mam v plane, zatial sme vo faze rozdelenia povrchov na zahrade, cize riesime kde bude trava, kde bude mulcina, kde vyvysene zahony, kde strk... ake konkretne rastliny tam nasadime este len budeme riesit, aj s ohladom na mnozstvo slnka, ktore s s cim dobre znasaju, rozpinavost, atd... preto zatial tieto otazky kladiem iba vo vseobecnosti, aby som pripravil plochy a ich zavlazovanie, samotny vyber druhov a vysadba budu mozno na plane dna az buducu jar.


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

popravde az tuto jar som prvy krat dal firme ostrihat vavrinovec, lebo sa mi nechcelo zistovat ake noznice na to kupit a babrat sa s tym, za 40e mi to zostrihali vsetko a odviezli bordel 
30cm je malo...ja ho mam v priestore cca 40cm a neskutocne sa tlaci von do priestoru takze realne skor ocakavaj aj 50cm alebo caste strihanie


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

marish said:


> viem, ze sa tu tato tema riesila (mozno v suburb vlakne, kde sa preberali alternativy k 2m betonovemu plotu), znovu ju otvorim v tomto vlakne.


dobre ploty robia dobrych susedov, to nevies ?  kedysi sa hovorilo, ze plot najlepsie vyse komina ...

a ako som pisal v tej antibrectanovej diskusii. brectan ani za toho pana boha. 



> tieto polotransparentne casti budem mat zo susedom, takze chcel by som tam nieco, co nebude prerastat smerom k nemu. predstavujem si to zatial tak, ze ribezle/maliny/hrozno budu rast na samostatnej konstrukcii a na plot dam nejaku polotransparentnu textiliu, ktora bude branit krikom utocit na susedov pozemok. p


za "niekolko dekad" mozem velmi neodporucit hrozno. pokial sa mu ozaj nebudes venovat, tak budes mat len neskutocne vela os priamo na pozemku. hrozno bude kysle, a budes mat neskutocne vela listia na jesen  plus ma nevyhodu, ze ked ti zlezie listie, tak ako keby si nemal ziaden plot, cize to je ozaj veeelice neprakticky plot.

maliny uz boli popisane, ze to je neskutocna burina, ale ze neskutocna. v nasom pripade k susedovi prerazili aj nejakym zazrakom cez zaklady betonoveho plotu  ale tak sused bol paradoxne rad a si robil srandu, ze aspon nemusi na tajnasa oberat z jeho strany nase  takze to dopadlo gut

ako taky dobry kompromis odporucam cernice. tie su ozaj nenarocne, docela dobre zatienia a ked tam das klasicku kari siet KA18 t.j. 20x20 a 5mm. normalne sme to takto urobil a pod to sme dali take tie zelene priehladne plachty, aj ked skor nepriehliadne, kedze boli tie 95% 

len nie kazdemu cernice chutia. u nas v rodine je to presne pol na pol. zenska cast ich ma rada a ta chlapska ani moc nie


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

aquila said:


> ako taky dobry kompromis odporucam cernice. tie su ozaj nenarocne, docela dobre zatienia a ked tam das klasicku kari siet KA18 t.j. 20x20 a 5mm. normalne sme to takto urobil a pod to sme dali take tie zelene priehladne plachty, aj ked skor nepriehliadne, kedze boli tie 95%


poradte ludia nieco lepsie ako kari siet na tie cernice, hladam nieco vizualne pritazlive co mozem namontovat na plot co je obycajne pletivo s tienenim nech sa mi po tom tahaju cernice, teraz idu viac do priestoru a rad by som ich tahal do vysky


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

ta kari siet je praveze vynikajuca, tie cernice ti ju pekne kompletne zakryju. fakt to vyzera velmi dobre. my sme to spravili tak, ze sme to normane nafarbili na zeleno a bolo .. aj ked po tych cca 20tich rokoch to bolo samozrejme miestami hrdzave, ale celkovo ta zelena dobre drzala.

alebo ak velmi chces chces, tak kup pozinkovanu kari siet


----------



## Borislav (Apr 17, 2011)

aquila said:


> dobre ploty robia dobrych susedov, to nevies ?  kedysi sa hovorilo, ze plot najlepsie vyse komina ...
> 
> a ako som pisal v tej antibrectanovej diskusii. brectan ani za toho pana boha.
> 
> ...


Aquila, Ty si sa snáď zasekol v záhradke vo Feribe roku pána 1987.
Dnes máš neuveriteľne veľa novo vyšlachtených odrôd ovocia a okrasných drevín. Značná časť z nich je rezistentná a prispôsobená súčasnej klíme, čiže aj starostlivosť o ne je relatívne jednoduchá a zvládne ju bežný rekreačný užívateľ záhrady. Čiže kľudne aj ten brečtan - máš ich x druhov líšia sa vlastnosťami - popínavosťou, veľkosťou listov, farebnosťou, agresivitou. 
To isté platí aj pre vinič, maliny, ríbezle, ostružiny, čučoriedky a ďalšie ovocie. Navyše sú rôzne krížené a človek má ovocie v tvare jahody, ale chutí to ako malina. Prípadne to ovocie nemá zrniečka, alebo je sladšie než ako sme zvyknutí. Ono sa to nezdá, ale ovocinárstvo sa za posledné dekády dosť posunulo a naozaj odporúčam pokecať s človekom, ktorý sa tomu venuje. Ja sám som bol prekvapený z toho, čo je možné u nás vypestovať.


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

Borislav said:


> Určite neurobíš zle, ak navštíviš zopár záhradníctiev, prezrieš si rastliny naživo a poradíš sa s odborníkom. Všetko sa dynamicky vyvíja a vrámci šlachtenia boli "vynájdené" druhy vhodné pre moderné záhrady a jednoduché na údržbu. Odporúčam sa informovať aj na vôňu, lebo niektoré rastliny v určitom období produkujú nevábny óder a hmyz, ktorý dotyčná rastlina môže svojimi vlastnosťami priťahovať.





Borislav said:


> To isté platí aj pre vinič, maliny, ríbezle, ostružiny, čučoriedky a ďalšie ovocie. Navyše sú rôzne krížené a človek má ovocie v tvare jahody, ale chutí to ako malina. Prípadne to ovocie nemá zrniečka, alebo je sladšie než ako sme zvyknutí. Ono sa to nezdá, ale ovocinárstvo sa za posledné dekády dosť posunulo a naozaj odporúčam pokecať s človekom, ktorý sa tomu venuje. Ja sám som bol prekvapený z toho, čo je možné u nás vypestovať.


mas nejaky dobry tip na zahradnictvo, kde sa ist poradit? pride mi to tak, ze je dost o stasti take najst a kedze som v tomto smere znacny laik, tak ani neviem velmi posudit, ci hovorim s odbornikom, co sleduje najnovsi vyvoj alebo so zahradnikom zaseknutym v minulom mileniu.


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

inak u mna sa uz zacina zelenat...










aj ked ide skor o uhol pohladu 










vyslo nam to do najvyssich tepiel, takze polievame kazde 4h v mensich davkach, nech poda nevyschne, ale aj tak mam trosku strach, ci sa uchyti...


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

marish said:


> inak u mna sa uz zacina zelenat...
> 
> View attachment 3533914
> 
> ...


tiez sme sa z toho tesili kym to takto rastlo, sme hovorili ze nam "plesnivie"  az to vyrastlo a odvtedy nadavam na kosenie  ale teraz v horucavach nekosim, nech to je radsej vyssie a menej sa zo zeme odparuje


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

BMiro said:


> tiez sme sa z toho tesili kym to takto rastlo, sme hovorili ze nam "plesnivie"  az to vyrastlo a odvtedy nadavam na kosenie  ale teraz v horucavach nekosim, nech to je radsej vyssie a menej sa zo zeme odparuje


ked uz spominas to kosenie, tak vo viedni sa uz da kupit navimow a uz maju na webe aj ceny, akurat ta najmensia, ktoru by som potreboval nie je skladom...









Die brandneuen Rasenroboter von Cramer & Greenworks


Die Rasenroboter von Cramer und Greenworks ermöglichen einen einfachen Einstieg in das Autonome Mähen und sind aufgrund des büstenlosen Motors komplett wartungsfrei.




www.prochaska.eu


----------



## BMiro (May 22, 2017)

marish said:


> ked uz spominas to kosenie, tak vo viedni sa uz da kupit navimow a uz maju na webe aj ceny, akurat ta najmensia, ktoru by som potreboval nie je skladom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pockam si na tvoju recenziu


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

no snad sa ku mne dostane uz tento rok a idealne nie az v novembri.


----------



## Wizzard (May 21, 2006)

My sme boli na týždeň postarať sa o záhradu svokrovcom, tak sme polievali ako diví a zabudol som na fazuľu, tak zrejme vyschla, hádam nás tam už nezavolajú


----------



## Borislav (Apr 17, 2011)

marish said:


> mas nejaky dobry tip na zahradnictvo, kde sa ist poradit? pride mi to tak, ze je dost o stasti take najst a kedze som v tomto smere znacny laik, tak ani neviem velmi posudit, ci hovorim s odbornikom, co sleduje najnovsi vyvoj alebo so zahradnikom zaseknutym v minulom mileniu.


Človeče, v tomto naozaj neporadím, lebo ja som väčšinou bral rastliny od menších pestovateľov z juhu a estetické záležitosti, alebo nejaké náročnejšie dreviny som neriešil. Tento rok som sadil do vinohradu broskyne a černice. Našiel som ich náhodou u pána na bazoši, evidentne nejaký pestovateľ. Najprv som si chcel po ne prísť, ale bol až z Komárna, takže mi ich poslal poštou, aj keď sa mi taký spôsob dopravy moc nepozdáva. Rastlinky pekne a bezpečne zabalené, zastrihnuté a pripravené na výsadbu, telefonicky som dostal nejaké inštrukcie. Chytili sa stromčeky aj černice. Dokonca černice už majú aj plody a na moje prekvapenie som zistil, že krík nemá žiadne ostne

Ale neurobíš zle, keď zájdeš napríklad do záhradníctva Ekofit na Seneckej ceste pri odbočke do Vajnor (oproti Jurki pumpe). Tam je obrovský výber okrasných drevín, takže si človek urobí prehľad, a predstavu o možnostiach, najmä teraz v strede vegetačnej sezóny. Je to také hyperzáhradníctvo, kde Ti určite poradia, keďže ponúkajú aj služby. Akurát možno nechodiť počas špičky v sobotu, môže tam byť viac ľudí, aj keď bohvie, teraz cez prázdniny...


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

marish said:


> riesil som to cez tu firmu zahradnejazierka, kde aj napriek zavadzajucemu nazvu riesia aj zavlahove systemy. co sa tyka pristupu, tak mozem len odporucit, volal som tam s nimi uz mozno 15x s najroznejsimi otazkami a velmi ochotne vzdy poradili alebo sme spolu nasli riesenie.


ty si pouzil asi trysky Rainbird ? 

narazil som teraz na MP rotator a najma tie strip trysky ma dostali ako aj samotne rotovanie je super vec.
plus na jednej casti pozemku mame ocividne tazku podu, lebo tam je vzdy bacorka .. 
tak rozmyslam, ze buducu jar vymeni hlavice, alebo mozno aj samotne sprinkleri


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

ano, ja mam trysky RB, ale iba staticke. bral som to tak, ze cim primitivnejsie budu, tym menej poruch a dlhsia bezudrzbova buducnost ma caka. ta rotacna ale vyzera super.

mali sme este problem s prilis vysokym tlakom z cerpadla a tym padom nam trysky netvorili kvapky ale hmlu, cize zavlazovali ovela mensiu plochu (velku cast vody odvial vietor) a stred travnika to v tych horucavach nedal aj ked sme sa to snazili kompenzovat manualnym dopolievanim... uz ale mam namontovany regulator tlaku a je to o dost lepsie, este ale asi skocim do prorainu vymenit zopar trysiek za vyssi dostrek, u mna tie deklarovane hodnoty dostreku niektore vobec nedosahuju...


----------



## marish (Sep 21, 2007)

SuburbanS said:


> Ja som ohradeny pohladovym zelezobetonovym plotom pred nim mam cyprusovce a dalsiu vysadbu a je to uplne iny pocit ako skladane ploty.


ten cyprusovec ma zaujal, ak by ti nevadilo sa podelit, tak hod nam sem nejaku anonymizovanu fotku ako taky cyprusovec v reale vyzera, rastie, ako ho zastrihavas a nejake plusy a minusy... tema minuleho leta tu (par stran dozadu) bola vhodna vysadba k plotu, tak by ma to celkom zaujimalo.


----------



## SuburbanS (Dec 29, 2020)

marish said:


> ten cyprusovec ma zaujal, ak by ti nevadilo sa podelit, tak hod nam sem nejaku anonymizovanu fotku ako taky cyprusovec v reale vyzera, rastie, ako ho zastrihavas a nejake plusy a minusy... tema minuleho leta tu (par stran dozadu) bola vhodna vysadba k plotu, tak by ma to celkom zaujimalo.


Nejak som prehliadol toto vlakno. My sme kupovali 160-180cm kusy. Za zhruba 2,5 roka vyrastli asi o 2m. Zastrihavas ich zhora ked dosiahnu pozadovanu vysku a z bokov na pozadovany tvar. Zatial sme ich zastrihali z boku len raz velmi malo. Sice nam to nikto neradil ale preventivne ich striekame postrekom proti skodcom, lebo ked najdes jeden odumierajuci strom mozes pocitat s vymenou celeho plotu. Zalezi na tom aky druh kupis, cize aj ked je leylandsky nemusi byt rovnaky v kazdom obchode. Su rozne slachtene - na aleje, ako samostatne velke stromy a na zive ploty. Najlepsie ti poradia s vyberom v zahradnictve kde stromy priamo kupujes. 
Vysledne plot vyzera zhruba takto:
Bratislava, Bratislavský kraj https://maps.app.goo.gl/oaa1yu9cGomLbJbHA
Tu je dobre vidiet rozdiel na napadnutom(nalavo) a zdravom strome.


----------

